# Zeichenlänge von md5()



## Cusco (13. August 2008)

Hi,

ist ein string der mit md5() verschlüsselt wurde immer 32 Zeichen Lang? Laut meiner MYSQL-Datensatz analyse anscheint schon, die Analyse schlägt mir CHAR[32] vor und zeigt auch 32 als Mindest und als Maximumlänge von über 700 Einträgen. Ich habe mir auch schon eine Doku zu Md5() angesehen die sagt das es eine 128 Bit verschlüsselung ist, aber 128 Bit sind nach meiner rechnung 16 Byte und nicht 32 Byte (=32 Zeichen) denn 1 Byte besitzt 8 Bit so wie ich das mal gelernt habe.


----------



## Flex (13. August 2008)

[phpf]md5[/phpf]



> Rückgabewerte
> 
> Gibt den Hash als 32 Zeichen lange Hexadezimalzahl zurück.



Du kannst dir aber auch den "raw output" ausgeben lassen...


```
echo md5('string', true);
```


----------



## Cusco (13. August 2008)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> [phpf]md5[/phpf]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, das immer ein 32 Zeichen Heximalstring entsteht stand nicht in der Doku die ich gelesen habe. Übrigens brauche ich das für eine Counter - IP-Sperre indem die IP und die Hostadresse md5()-Verschlüssel in der Datenbank abgelegt werden, damit die Daten in der Datenbank nicht ersichtlich sind, denn die IP von meinen Besuchern hat niemanden zu interessieren nicht mal mir persönlich.


----------

